# Cle de Peau



## katred (Feb 19, 2011)

So I'm curious for any ladies who've tried it... Is this brand worth the hype? Being a lipstick fiend, I'm especially interested in reviews of the Extra Rich Lipstick. Everything I've heard is that their products are mind-blowing, but I can't imagine anything justifying that price.

  	So... dissuade or enable?


----------



## forevernars (Feb 19, 2011)

Dissuade, dissuade, dissuade! I have only tried their creme foundation which I paid a little over $100 for after taxes used it for 4 days and while the coverage is pretty good it really epthazised my light dryness I have to my skin. Definitely not worth all the money & hype on this. I think make up for evers HD foundation looks better than this did with the same coverage but for less $ I had to sell this for $50 which was only half what I paid for it then noticed 2 weeks later the person who purchased it from me posted it up for sale lol.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I second the dissuading. I love the colors of CdP's silky finish lipsticks, but they charge more than the price of a Guerlain lipstick and nearly double a Chanel lipstick, yet give you a measly 0.07oz. Even most high-end lipsticks give at least 0.12oz these days. Half the product for double the price? That's just not going to fly for me. There are other HE brands that give an adequate amount of product for a better price with a texture that I already find exceptional.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 20, 2011)

hmmm...that's good to know! the lipsticks look so tempting, especially seeing the lovely lipstick swatches on temptalia...it's nice to get the flipside as well....



forevernars said:


> Dissuade, dissuade, dissuade! I have only tried their creme foundation which I paid a little over $100 for after taxes used it for 4 days and while the coverage is pretty good it really epthazised my light dryness I have to my skin. Definitely not worth all the money & hype on this. I think make up for evers HD foundation looks better than this did with the same coverage but for less $ I had to sell this for $50 which was only half what I paid for it then noticed 2 weeks later the person who purchased it from me posted it up for sale lol.


----------



## StandingRoom (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm glad to hear opinions, too! I was given a sample of their "Le Coton" pads and while they're AMAZING, I'm not likely to pay $20 for a box of cotton.. even if it is "wrapped in silk fibers."


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone got their SS2013 illuminator #11? anyway swatches?


----------



## Haven (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like I will be the lone enabler in this thread.  I have several types of products from this line. 

  	The eyeshadows are rather sparkly, so you have to take that into account before selecting your purchase. They do not have chunky glitter, however, like some TF es. I have purchased a couple of quads, which have been in regular rotation since purchase.  I typically add a matt shadow to the mix from another brand for the complete eyelook. The shadows last all day without much fading when worn over primer.

  	Love, love, love the extra rich ls!  They are beyond $$, so I only have a couple.  Love them! Don't regret this purchase at all.

  	Not as big of a fan of the extra silky lipstick, which everyone seems to love.  They look amazing when first applied, but the wear time is just terrible.  Not worth the $$ IMHO.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 19, 2013)

^^ Which eyeshadow quads do you have? I have my eyes on 207 and nearly bought it. I also like 202 and the new 209. I love how silky the eyeshadows feel. I have extra silky lipstick 106, and it looks very pretty when applied. Agreed with you about wear time, and it also forms a ring around my lips when it dries, so I won't be purchasing any more of those. I almost bought an extra rich lipstick, but it feels too expensive! I am finishing a tube of the concealer, it is very good. It covers my serious dark eye circles, doesn't feel too dry and doesn't slide. I bought the eyebrow pencil a few months back and love it. Application is easy and the finish is beautiful, and it doesn't need sharpening!

  	There is a new enriched lip luminizer for spring/summer. I wonder how it compares to extra silky lipstick.

  	http://www.cledepeau-beaute.com/en/products_makeup/rougeeclat.html


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 20, 2013)

Haven said:


> Looks like I will be the lone enabler in this thread.  I have several types of products from this line.
> 
> The eyeshadows are rather sparkly, so you have to take that into account before selecting your purchase. They do not have chunky glitter, however, like some TF es. I have purchased a couple of quads, which have been in regular rotation since purchase.  I typically add a matt shadow to the mix from another brand for the complete eyelook. The shadows last all day without much fading when worn over primer.
> 
> ...


  	agree on the lipsticks. extra rich is actually worth the $. these days using T10.


----------



## Haven (Feb 21, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ Which eyeshadow quads do you have? I have my eyes on 207 and nearly bought it. I also like 202 and the new 209. I love how silky the eyeshadows feel. I have extra silky lipstick 106, and it looks very pretty when applied. Agreed with you about wear time, and it also forms a ring around my lips when it dries, so I won't be purchasing any more of those. I almost bought an extra rich lipstick, but it feels too expensive! I am finishing a tube of the concealer, it is very good. It covers my serious dark eye circles, doesn't feel too dry and doesn't slide. I bought the eyebrow pencil a few months back and love it. Application is easy and the finish is beautiful, and it doesn't need sharpening!
> 
> There is a new enriched lip luminizer for spring/summer. I wonder how it compares to extra silky lipstick.
> 
> http://www.cledepeau-beaute.com/en/products_makeup/rougeeclat.html


  	I have been using 204, 206, 207, and 208.  208 is my favorite!  I use it several times a week. I am also lusting after 209, but I haven't bought it yet.

  	I also love ER ls in R3 & R7!   I use them both several times a week.


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 21, 2013)

Haven said:


> I have been using 204, 206, 207, and 208.  208 is my favorite!  I use it several times a week. I am also lusting after 209, but I haven't bought it yet.
> 
> I also love ER ls in R3 & R7!   I use them both several times a week.


  	i like R3 as well


----------



## Haven (Jul 18, 2013)

FYI...   I received a heads up email that Cle de Peau is reformulating (I hate that word) their extra rich ls.  They apparently will have three new formula variations/textures, and they will be refillable.  This launches in the beginning of August, and there are limited amounts of the old colors/formula left.  Time for me to order a lot of bu's.


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2013)

Haven said:


> FYI...   I received a heads up email that Cle de Peau is reformulating (I hate that word) their extra rich ls.  They apparently will have three new formula variations/textures, and they will be refillable.  This launches in the beginning of August, and there are limited amounts of the old colors/formula left.  Time for me to order a lot of bu's.


  	I had heard something about that as well- thank you so much for confirming. I'm considering a run on my counter to see which shades I might want to grab before they're gone...


----------



## Haven (Jul 21, 2013)

katred said:


> I had heard something about that as well- thank you so much for confirming. I'm considering a run on my counter to see which shades I might want to grab before they're gone...


  	No problem! 

  	Now I am wondering if one extra rich lipstick is going to cost even more since you need to buy the product and the case.  With the powder products you can skip the case if you are careful.  I imagine with ls, however, you would most likely need the case.  Plus I do now see myself switching lipsticks in and out of a case on a regular basis (b/c I change what ls I wear on pretty much a daily basis), so this would mean having to buy multiple cases.  Plus changing a cream bullet would probably be more challenging than popping out a powder product - more damage potential.  Not what I want to do.


----------



## katred (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's a post on the reformulation and repackaging from BTiB:

  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/07/coming-soon-cle-de-peau-beaute-extra.html

  	She has swatches too! So apparently, the new lipsticks will be $65USD for both the bullet and the casing and, as suspected, you can just use the bullet on its own. I think that's about $5 more than they were before, no? I hate to think how that will translate here in Canada.

  	There's also a mention of the new formulation in this month's In Style magazine. What's funny is that while BTiB has the shades by number, In Style mentions the shade by name (Mr. Lincoln). Not sure which way they'll go, although technically, I suppose, their extra rich lipsticks always had names in theory, they just weren't printed anywhere.

  	By the I think I've managed to track down swatches of all the existing CdP Extra Rich lipsticks:

  	R line (1-8): http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=ohla&month=07-2011&date=04&group=46&gblog=1
  	T line (1-7): http://www.bloggang.com/viewdiary.php?id=ohla&month=07-2011&date=12&group=46&gblog=2

  	T8 & 9 plus R9 from Karla Sugar:
  	http://karlasugar.net/2011/09/cle-de-peau-fall-2011-la-beaute-inherente/

  	And here are pictures of R10 and T10 from The Black Panties:

  	http://theblackpanties.blogspot.ca/2012/08/cle-de-peau-fall-2012-extra-rich.html

  	Shots of new shades (M. Lincoln and Tuscany) used in the Vera Wang Fall 2013 show:

  	http://www.bellasugar.com.au/Pictures-Vera-Wang-Beauty-2013-Fall-NYFW-27899696


----------



## Haven (Jul 22, 2013)

katred said:


> Here's a post on the reformulation and repackaging from BTiB:
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/07/coming-soon-cle-de-peau-beaute-extra.html
> 
> ...


  	Thank you for the information!  Though I am not at all thrilled with the idea of having to buy a case, my main concern is the "reformulation."  Hopefully the reformulation will produce a great product.  The new swatches look promising.  I will be buying bu's of a couple of colors of the old formula that I use a lot.  Plus there are a couple of colors that I have been waiting to try, and I guess the time to try them is now.


----------



## katred (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's some more information on the other products that are coming with the Fall Collection. I'm actually kind of curious about the shadows. I've not tried their shadows before, so I'm curious to know if anyone has any thoughts on the formula.

  	http://www.makeup4all.com/cle-de-peau-makeup-collection-for-fall-2013/


----------



## Haven (Aug 7, 2013)

The fall collection is now available on NM's website, including the new ls but minus the ls holders. 

  	I have never tried the single es b/c of the price point.  I have always gone for the quads which are pretty pricey but only $10 more if you skip the case.  (Plus I am afraid that if I buy one, then I will end up trying to hunt all of them down to purchase.)  Having said that, I have read some very good reviews of the older singles.  I don't know about the new ones though.


----------



## Haven (Aug 20, 2013)

Just FYI.  I purchased a couple of the new extra rich ls and the holder.  Switching the different bullets is very easy, so you only need one holder (unless you plan to carry multiple lipsticks at a time).  Also if you leave the refill with the plastic cap in the original box, then I think you may be able to get away with carrying it minus the holder.

  	So far I really like the colors & formulas that I have tried.


----------



## katred (Aug 20, 2013)

Haven said:


> Just FYI.  I purchased a couple of the new extra rich ls and the holder.  Switching the different bullets is very easy, so you only need one holder (unless you plan to carry multiple lipsticks at a time).  Also if you leave the refill with the plastic cap in the original box, then I think you may be able to get away with carrying it minus the holder.
> 
> So far I really like the colors & formulas that I have tried.


	Good suggestions! I'll see how much they come out to if/ when we get them here. I like the old ones, so I might spring for one or two plus a case if I really like the colours.


----------



## Haven (Oct 8, 2013)

For the few interested in this brand, the new holiday collection looks beautiful.  Not sure if I will be purchasing anything though.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 9, 2013)

Where did you see it? Any links? Thanks! The collections are usually beautiful, especially the powders.


----------



## Haven (Oct 9, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Where did you see it? Any links? Thanks! The collections are usually beautiful, especially the powders.


  I was emailed some promotional photos and info, which I can't seem to get to upload here.  The color products are available on NM's site now along with the skincare bags.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 11, 2013)

Are you referring to this set?

  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Cle-de-Peau-Beaute-Limited-Edition-Wintry-Flower-Kit/prod163720383/p.prod?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like


----------



## Haven (Oct 11, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> Are you referring to this set?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Cle-de-Peau-Beaute-Limited-Edition-Wintry-Flower-Kit/prod163720383/p.prod?eVar4=You%20May%20Also%20Like


  Yes.  There is also a cream blush, pencil set, and various skincare sets.  All are on the NM site, and I am sure they will pop up on other sites as well.  ETA: I just looked at the NM site, and it appears that the cream blush is gone.

  The skincare sets seem to be a deal (well a deal by Cle de Peau standards LOL) because you get a full sized product along with smaller versions of other products - all for the cost of the full size product.  The smaller products, however, are really small compared to the standard size product.  I have never purchased any of Cle de Peau's skincare, but I have received numerous samples as gifts with purchase.  Even though I really like what I have tried from this line, the cost is so high for one item that I just cant bring myself to purchase.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 15, 2013)

Me too. The skincare products are so pricey that I can't bring myself to pay for them. I've never received any samples so I don't know how good they are. I'll be interested to see the cream blush at my counter.


----------



## jebogewf (Oct 15, 2013)

Haven said:


> Yes.  There is also a cream blush, pencil set, and various skincare sets.  All are on the NM site, and I am sure they will pop up on other sites as well.  ETA: I just looked at the NM site, and it appears that the cream blush is gone.
> 
> The skincare sets seem to be a deal (well a deal by Cle de Peau standards LOL) because you get a full sized product along with smaller versions of other products - all for the cost of the full size product.  The smaller products, however, are really small compared to the standard size product.  I have never purchased any of Cle de Peau's skincare, but I have received numerous samples as gifts with purchase.  Even though I really like what I have tried from this line, the cost is so high for one item that I just cant bring myself to purchase.


Really!!! The blush is sold out already?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Haven (Oct 15, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> Really!!! The blush is sold out already?!?!?!?!?!?!


  I don't see it on the NM site anymore, but it is probably available in NM stores as well as at Nordstrom.

  ETA:  Blush is still available on Nordstrom.com.


----------



## katred (Oct 15, 2013)

I may need the blush. At $55, it's actually a deal for CdP...

  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/10/cle-de-peau-beaute-rosy-frost-blush.html


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 16, 2013)

That blush is gorgeous!


----------



## pbpink (Nov 4, 2013)

Miss QQ said:


> That blush is gorgeous!





katred said:


> I may need the blush. At $55, it's actually a deal for CdP...  http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.ca/2013/10/cle-de-peau-beaute-rosy-frost-blush.html


  omg so beautiful!!   has anyone bought the blush? is it more red like nars exhibit A or pink like Chanel's cream blush fantastic - thx for any help!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 23, 2014)

Any of you own/use the CDP Luminizing Face Enhancer? I'm torn between Pastel (11) and Delicate Pink (14). I'm fair, Nars Mont Blanc for reference. (unsure of what I'd be in Mac.)


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Any of you own/use the CDP Luminizing Face Enhancer? I'm torn between Pastel (11) and Delicate Pink (14). I'm fair, Nars Mont Blanc for reference. (unsure of what I'd be in Mac.)


  Same!


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 18, 2015)

Might be getting something from cle de peau tomorrow


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 18, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Might be getting something from cle de peau tomorrow


  Yay! What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yay! What are you thinking of getting? ompom:


  If I do, it'll most likely be a quad. Just the refill if I do for now


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 18, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> If I do, it'll most likely be a quad. Just the refill if I do for now


  I haven't tried their quads! I really want to try one of the new spring ones. I don't have a place to put *just* a pan, so that's why I've been holding off. Pan & Case together cost more than a TF quad! Let me know how you like the quality!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 18, 2015)

I





laurennnxox said:


> I haven't tried their quads! I really want to try one of the new spring ones. I don't have a place to put *just* a pan, so that's why I've been holding off. Pan & Case together cost more than a TF quad! Let me know how you like the quality!!  [/quote I switched them in store once and was super impressed great texture not ridiculously pigmented but I don't think they are meant to be. It's funny, I thought it was a french brand but it's actually Japanese. If I get it, I'll let you know. I love their packaging and it's not expensive in and of itself, but add the insert and it's ridiculous. Really wanna get a luminizer at some point too as I really trust the raeviewer's opinions


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I switched them in store once and was super impressed great texture not ridiculously pigmented but I don't think they are meant to be. It's funny, I thought it was a french brand but it's actually Japanese. If I get it, I'll let you know. I love their packaging and it's not expensive in and of itself, but add the insert and it's ridiculous. Really wanna get a luminizer at some point too as I really trust the raeviewer's opinions


  I have the luminizer in Pastel and I LOVE it! It's beautiful, soft, silky, and I can go natural or build it up more if I'd like. It's my favorite highlighter of the 20 or so that I have. It was definitely an investment, though. lol I couldn't pass up on the beautiful packaging.

  I can't wait to hear your thoughts! This is the quad I was interested in:





  Which one might you pick up?


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm glad you love the luminizer. I really wanna get that one at some point. It's so refined. 307 I've been into warm golds bronzes etc lately so it's kinda perfect. Yeah if I got the luminizer the packaging would defs be worth it. The one you're eyeing looks nice too


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I have the luminizer in Pastel and I LOVE it! It's beautiful, soft, silky, and I can go natural or build it up more if I'd like. It's my favorite highlighter of the 20 or so that I have. It was definitely an investment, though. lol I couldn't pass up on the beautiful packaging.  I can't wait to hear your thoughts! This is the quad I was interested in:
> 
> Just bought a quad at my local winners. It's one from their old quads, so different design, but the compact is included in the old ones so that's nice. Got it in number 7.   Which one might you pick up?


----------



## katred (Feb 19, 2015)

You found CdP at Winners? That is AWESOME. I haven't been to our counter here in ages, but I have to admit that I was tempted to see if they received the holiday set. Even by their standards, it was pricey, but it was a palette with shadows and a powder and a lipstick... Now I'm tempted to start hunting at my Winners shops to see if anything turns up.


----------



## Bronwyn (Feb 19, 2015)

katred said:


> You found CdP at Winners? That is AWESOME. I haven't been to our counter here in ages, but I have to admit that I was tempted to see if they received the holiday set. Even by their standards, it was pricey, but it was a palette with shadows and a powder and a lipstick... Now I'm tempted to start hunting at my Winners shops to see if anything turns up.


  Yeah I'm super lucky. They also had s lot of lippies and some eyeliners and mascaras but I just wanted the quad. The palette sounds amazing but I bet it costs a fortune. you should defs check out winners, marshall's is owned by winners also


----------



## Monsy (Jul 20, 2015)

I really really want to try something from this brands. I am curious about the concealer and the luminizer.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 21, 2015)

I really like the concealer for blemishes and pigmentation. I've had mine over a year and it's going strong. I also would like to own the luminizer. I've had them apply it to me before and it's so beautiful. I just can't bite the bullet yet.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2015)

how about for around the eyes?


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> how about for around the eyes?


  I did like it under the eyes, but I've since started using By Terry Terrybly Densiliss concealer and nothing compares to that for me. For me, it was very necessary to warm the stick with my finger and apply from my finger to my undereye (otherwise it just didn't meld into my skin very well).


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I did like it under the eyes, but I've since started using* By Terry Terrybly Densiliss* concealer and nothing compares to that for me. For me, it was very necessary to warm the stick with my finger and apply from my finger to my undereye (otherwise it just didn't meld into my skin very well).


  i am very curious about that too


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i am very curious about that too


  Oh you should definitely try it! It is simply beautiful in appearance/texture/feel/etc.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 23, 2015)

new bronzer


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 24, 2015)

That bronzer looks beautiful! I am going by Neiman's today to buy one of the lip luninizers. I tried them and can't stop thinking about them haha - but I really do despise buying both the actual product and its casing.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 24, 2015)

I think bronzer doesn't come as refill 
  Maybe I am wrong 

  please post some photos if you buy it


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I think bronzer doesn't come as refill  Maybe I am wrong   please post some photos if you buy it


  I ran by the counter at lunch and swatched a couple of items!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  With flash: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Left to right: Bronzer in 01 (shades mixed), bronzer in 02 (shades mixed), lip luminizer in 210, new eyeshadow quad in gold lace  For reference I am Dior light beige, Armani luminous silk 4.5


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 30, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> For reference I am Dior light beige, Armani luminous silk 4.5


  Thank you for these swatches! I've been intrigued by the bronzers ever since I saw pics online. What do you think of the texture?


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 14, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Thank you for these swatches! I've been intrigued by the bronzers ever since I saw pics online. What do you think of the texture?


  Hey, sorry for the delayed response! I've been MIA on the boards for a bit haha. I thought the texture was fantastic. The powder was extremely finely milled. I can't speak to how they perform since I didn't try them, but they seemed extremely promising!


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 14, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Hey, sorry for the delayed response! I've been MIA on the boards for a bit haha. I thought the texture was fantastic. The powder was extremely finely milled. I can't speak to how they perform since I didn't try them, but they seemed extremely promising!


  Don't worry about it! Thanks so much for your thoughts on the texture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stop thinking about this bronzer (and this line) in general. It's so pricey so I want to be careful with my choices. I'm fatigued by some other brands, and now I feel a gravitational pull to this one. So far all I have are the luminizers and a quad.


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 20, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Don't worry about it! Thanks so much for your thoughts on the texture.   I can't stop thinking about this bronzer (and this line) in general. It's so pricey so I want to be careful with my choices. I'm fatigued by some other brands, and now I feel a gravitational pull to this one. So far all I have are the luminizers and a quad.


  I know exactly what you mean. It's a dangerous brand to love, but I do love it haha. I went to Neiman's yesterday and bought the radiance fluid foundation. It's so beautiful and I resisted as long as possible. I still am itching for a quad though!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow  http://www.cledepeaubeaute.com/limited-edition-collection-bal-masque   https://instagram.com/p/7z6Oq2oyiS/


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Wow  http://www.cledepeaubeaute.com/limited-edition-collection-bal-masque   https://instagram.com/p/7z6Oq2oyiS/


 Yeah the collection looks gorgeous esp loving  the powder and quad!! Haven't seen any real swatches or reviews though!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/7z6Oq2oyiS/


   The beauty powder is the only thing that made my heart skip a beat---it's S.O. of course!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  The beauty powder is the only thing that made my heart skip a beat---it's S.O. of course!!![/COLOR]


 It's a shimmery body powder though , a face powder would have been :yaay: :amused:


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah the collection looks gorgeous esp loving  the powder and quad!! Haven't seen any real swatches or reviews though!!


  Yup   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  The beauty powder is the only thing that made my heart skip a beat---it's S.O. of course!!![/COLOR]





Vineetha said:


> It's a shimmery body powder though , a face powder would have been :yaay: :amused:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's a shimmery body powder though , a face powder would have been


   I like a good body powder too----and shimmer is good



I love my Guerlain *'Coque d'Or'* Iridescent Perfumed 
  Powder---it's a low cut dress' best friend!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 21, 2015)

Quick video of packaging and powder   https://instagram.com/p/70f2zmQ8V4/


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2015)

Bal Masque is up on Nordies


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Bal Masque is up on Nordies :amused:


 I aw it a few days earlier!! I cannot tell you how tempted I am


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I aw it a few days earlier!! I cannot tell you how tempted I am


----------



## boschicka (Oct 6, 2015)

Got my set today.  I had......an incident with the lipstick...so no pics of that.  It's a very bright matte raspberry red on me (#314).  The lipstick casing is pretty and I'll use it when I order a refill in a color I like, but it feels cheap and light.  Here are pics of the eyeshadow case and the whole reason for the purchase.  I got my set with a coupon from Saks so it ended up being less than $170.....still outrageous and probably not worth it for most.  I'm just insane.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Got my set today.  I had......an incident with the lipstick...so no pics of that.  It's a very bright matte raspberry red on me (#314).  The lipstick casing is pretty and I'll use it when I order a refill in a color I like, but it feels cheap and light.  Here are pics of the eyeshadow case and the whole reason for the purchase.  I got my set with a coupon from Saks so it ended up being less than $170.....still outrageous and probably not worth it for most.  I'm just insane.


   LOL  Enjoy it   I was irked that I couldn't use the discount code and get the beauty bag as well


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2015)

it is truly beautiful


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Got my set today.  I had......an incident with the lipstick...so no pics of that.  It's a very bright matte raspberry red on me (#314).  The lipstick casing is pretty and I'll use it when I order a refill in a color I like, but it feels cheap and light.  Here are pics of the eyeshadow case and the whole reason for the purchase.  I got my set with a coupon from Saks so it ended up being less than $170.....still outrageous and probably not worth it for most.  I'm just insane.


 It's beautiful!! I wish the quad was available separate from the set!! I am Not big on that lippie or mascara!!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's beautiful!! I wish the quad was available separate from the set!! I am Not big on that lippie or mascara!!


  It is and I'm glad I have it, but yes, it was annoying to have to pay way more than the already high price for their quads and casing.  I've never tried the mascara but the brush doesn't seem to be one I'll like.
  In other news, my dog ate rat poison on a walk this weekend and it was a stressful nightmare.  She's ok now, but I felt I deserved a reward for all the drama, so I ordered the luminizing face enhancer in Sand Beige.  Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *LOL*
> 
> Enjoy it
> 
> I was irked that I couldn't use the discount code and get the beauty bag as well


  I was covered in lipstick, so I decided to smear it on my lips and face crazy clown-style to freak my husband out.  He loved it and tried to take a photo.  Thankfully I ran away fast enough!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Got my set today.  I had......an incident with the lipstick...so no pics of that.  It's a very bright matte raspberry red on me (#314).  The lipstick casing is pretty and I'll use it when I order a refill in a color I like, but it feels cheap and light.  Here are pics of the eyeshadow case and the whole reason for the purchase.  I got my set with a coupon from Saks so it ended up being less than $170.....still outrageous and probably not worth it for most.  I'm just insane.


    The colors aren't unique by any means but it's truly stunning!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> It is and I'm glad I have it, but yes, it was annoying to have to pay way more than the already high price for their quads and casing.  I've never tried the mascara but the brush doesn't seem to be one I'll like.
> In other news, my dog ate rat poison on a walk this weekend and it was a stressful nightmare.  She's ok now, but I felt I deserved a reward for all the drama, so I ordered the luminizing face enhancer in Sand Beige.  Can't wait for it to arrive!


  Oh my!!!  I'm glad your fur baby id ok!!!!  You did deserve a reward.  That's how I feel having had my flu shot on Tuesday-----no lollipop for good behavior---I want a haul!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 7, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I was covered in lipstick, so I decided to smear it on my lips and face crazy clown-style to freak my husband out.  He loved it and tried to take a photo.  Thankfully I ran away fast enough!


  Lol! Blackmail material    





boschicka said:


> It is and I'm glad I have it, but yes, it was annoying to have to pay way more than the already high price for their quads and casing.  I've never tried the mascara but the brush doesn't seem to be one I'll like. In other news, my dog ate rat poison on a walk this weekend and it was a stressful nightmare.  She's ok now, but I felt I deserved a reward for all the drama, so I ordered the luminizing face enhancer in Sand Beige.  Can't wait for it to arrive!


  So glad your dog is ok now omg


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 7, 2015)

The palette is just everything, inside & out!! It's a work of art!!  The red lipstick is going to my mom, I'm just happy with the palette. Totally wish they sold it separately, but what can you do? I ogled it for 10 mins at the counter & walked off, the next day my hubby came home with it. It's bc he knew I'm crazy enough to go back for it anyway!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 17, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Got my set today.  I had......an incident with the lipstick...so no pics of that.  It's a very bright matte raspberry red on me (#314).  The lipstick casing is pretty and I'll use it when I order a refill in a color I like, but it feels cheap and light.  Here are pics of the eyeshadow case and the whole reason for the purchase.  I got my set with a coupon from Saks so it ended up being less than $170.....still outrageous and probably not worth it for most.  I'm just insane.


  Gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


   Truly a work of art indeed.  I hadn't realized you purchased.  That hubs of yours is a real gem!!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] Truly a work of art indeed.  I hadn't realized you purchased.  That hubs of yours is a real gem!!!![/COLOR]


  You're so sweet, Meddy, thank you!! I wasn't planning on getting this, but el hubs is a huge shopping enabler lol Honestly, I only like the palette. The lipstick I gave to my mom, I don't love reds, and I haven't used the mascara yet but I'm sure it's nothing special lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2015)

http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-1280716407/wisteriaful/photos/ig-1089600823666016822_1280716407


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-1280716407/wisteriaful/photos/ig-1089600823666016822_1280716407


  Gorgeous! I really wish that they sold this eyeshadow palette by itself (and that the body highlighter was for the face)!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Gorgeous! I really wish that they sold this eyeshadow palette by itself (and that the body highlighter was for the face)!


  I liked the mask theme


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I liked the mask theme


  Oh yeah, very mysterious, sultry and gorgeous looking compacts. If these were sold separately, they would fly off the shelves!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/cle-de-peau-bal-masque-body-powder-review-photos-swatches


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/cle-de-peau-bal-masque-body-powder-review-photos-swatches


  She almost, almost, convinced me to buy this and use it for the face. But I can't get over the $120 price tag.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> She almost, almost, convinced me to buy this and use it for the face. But I can't get over the $120 price tag.


  It's so pricey lol


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

Did anyone try the holiday polishes?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 31, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Did anyone try the holiday polishes?



No,  sorry.
I'm talking myself into getting a quad, though :/


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 13, 2016)

Cle de Peau Cosmic Aura 308 eyeshadow quad




The two middle shades are the best. The lighter shade (whice reminds me of Laura Mercier Seashell Caviar Stick but has a pink/lilac/almost bluish iridescence on the eye) is GORGEOUS


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Cle de Peau Cosmic Aura 308 eyeshadow quad
> 
> View attachment 51319
> 
> ...




That at looks STUNNING against your skin!  I'm hoping you are happy with it!  Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Cle de Peau Cosmic Aura 308 eyeshadow quad
> 
> View attachment 51319
> 
> ...


Really pretty AWS! 
I have Stellar Gaze in my cart (for a while)! I need get over the Le collections & finally do it!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 14, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That at looks STUNNING against your skin!  I'm hoping you are happy with it!  Thanks for the swatches!



I hope they wear well. I will report back!
Thank you, Allie!!!



Vineetha said:


> Really pretty AWS!
> I have Stellar Gaze in my cart (for a while)! I need get over the Le collections & finally do it!



Thank you, Vee!!!
Stellar Gaze is lovely. Baby Universe, too. Ugh. Lol
https://www.instagram.com/p/86Cne5nw2R/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 18, 2016)

I saw some new eyeshadow singles on IG. There's a new highlighter too!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 18, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw some new eyeshadow singles on IG. There's a new highlighter too!



Nice! Do you have links?!?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 18, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw some new eyeshadow singles on IG. There's a new highlighter too!



Oh?


----------



## Haven (Jan 24, 2016)

The new products are on nm and Nordstrom websites. Wonder about the single shadows? They tend to be hit or miss for me.

There are also cream shadows and new lipstick colors.


----------



## Haven (Jan 24, 2016)

Swatched the new lipsticks today and passed on them. On my skin they looked clownish and far too bright.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2016)

I really really want the new cream eyeshadow in 301 Bear, but I can't find any swatches of it.


----------



## arch (Jan 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I really really want the new cream eyeshadow in 301 Bear, but I can't find any swatches of it.


You can see swatches of all five cream shadows, including 301, about halfway down this post.


----------



## Haven (Jan 24, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I really really want the new cream eyeshadow in 301 Bear, but I can't find any swatches of it.



I wish that I had known. I also swatched this shadow today. I would have snapped a pic. 

I will probably get a couple of the cream shadows (including bear) but I will wait for my nm gift card arriving in February. They swatched nicely, but I have no idea about wear.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2016)

Haven said:


> I wish that I had known. I also swatched this shadow today. I would have snapped a pic.
> 
> I will probably get a couple of the cream shadows (including bear) but I will wait for my nm gift card arriving in February. They swatched nicely, but I have no idea about wear.



Seriously! What does the shade look like? A warm deep brown?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2016)

arch said:


> You can see swatches of all five cream shadows, including 301, about halfway down this post.


  So nice of you!


----------



## Haven (Jan 25, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Seriously! What does the shade look like? A warm deep brown?



I remember that it struck me as a deep plummy brown. Could have been the store lighting though. The sa was saying that it was meant to be layered under powder shadows.  There is a brown single eyeshadow that pairs nicely with it. 

It reminded me of a Mac paint pot that I have. Can't remember the name.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2016)

Haven said:


> I remember that it struck me as a deep plummy brown. Could have been the store lighting though. The sa was saying that it was meant to be layered under powder shadows.  There is a brown single eyeshadow that pairs nicely with it.
> 
> It reminded me of a Mac paint pot that I have. Can't remember the name.



I love deep plummy browns so that works for me. Thanks!


----------



## TinTin (Jan 27, 2016)

Lipsticks look interesting since my face can tolerate bright lips... would have to swatch in person though.

Will probably pass on both cream and powder shadow this time around since they look perm... new highlighter is tempting though.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 29, 2016)

Ooh I'm eyeing the highlighter too.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 15, 2016)

Got the Extra Rich Lipstick in 209 Sk and I'm loving it.  I couldn't get the color to show up correctly in swatches tonight, but I can try in daylight tomorrow.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 15, 2016)

Extra Rich Lipstick in 209 Sk


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 4, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHPZrbIBFWb/


https://www.instagram.com/p/BHckDPHg5AQ/


----------



## boschicka (Jul 26, 2016)

New quad #316.  I ordered the green one (#315) but Saks sent this.  I like it so off to order 315 again!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 55609
> 
> New quad #316.  I ordered the green one (#315) but Saks sent this.  I like it so off to order 315 again!



Lol! 


...


----------



## boschicka (Jul 26, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> ...



  I was surprised.  Seeing it online, I thought "more browns, boring," but in person it is very pretty, darker than the usual Cle De Peau shadow and very fall.  Excited to use it.
But I still must have the greens!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 26, 2016)

they have new shade of luminizing powder 16 Almond
temptalia has swatches in her gallery. looks pretty but not sure if it's a must have?
also they launched new foundation Clé de Peau Beauté Radiant Cream Foundation  - would love to try it but have no idea which shade to go with? i am light with strong yellow undertones mac nc15 - any suggestions?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 26, 2016)

http://www.temptalia.com/product/cle-de-peau-luminizing-face-enhancer/almond-16/


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I was surprised.  Seeing it online, I thought "more browns, boring," but in person it is very pretty, darker than the usual Cle De Peau shadow and very fall.  Excited to use it.
> But I still must have the greens!



It looks great
Can't wait to see the green one!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 55609
> 
> New quad #316.  I ordered the green one (#315) but Saks sent this.  I like it so off to order 315 again!


*The Beauty Professor featured this and I think it so pretty...
*


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 30, 2016)

They have a Radiant Cream Foundation now? Oh the temptation


----------



## boschicka (Aug 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> they have new shade of luminizing powder 16 Almond
> temptalia has swatches in her gallery. looks pretty but not sure if it's a must have?
> also they launched new foundation Clé de Peau Beauté Radiant Cream Foundation  - would love to try it but have no idea which shade to go with? i am light with strong yellow undertones mac nc15 - any suggestions?



I was chatting with a beauty rep online the other day and asked your question about which shade to try and they were useless. Sorry! It could be too new for people to have the correct info just yet.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 3, 2016)

thanks for trying to help


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 5, 2016)

Ooh great picks Boschicka!


https://www.instagram.com/p/BIvZhzxByey/


----------



## boschicka (Aug 5, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ooh great picks Boschicka!
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIvZhzxByey/



Rrrright?!?!  Their shadows really are quite nice.  Just ordered my first blush from them the other day with the 20% off at Saks.  I don't think the coupon worked on the Chanel items in my order, so you didn't miss out.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 5, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Rrrright?!?!  Their shadows really are quite nice.  Just ordered my first blush from them the other day with the 20% off at Saks.  I don't think the coupon worked on the Chanel items in my order, so you didn't miss out.



They're tempting!
Really? That's odd!
Let us know about the blush


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 5, 2016)

I really like the new quads.  I think they are going on my wishlist.  I forgot to check out the new highlighter.  I don't think the color is for me anyway but I still have to try it out.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 6, 2016)

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2016/08/cle-de-peau-beaute-fall-2016-collection.html


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> They're tempting!
> Really? That's odd!
> Let us know about the blush



The blush doesn't wow me.  Nothing wrong with it.  Same consistency as the shadows.  Perhaps I'm just not in love with the color I chose.  I think for the price point, it's an easy skip.

The shadows, however, are gorgeous!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> The blush doesn't wow me.  Nothing wrong with it.  Same consistency as the shadows.  Perhaps I'm just not in love with the color I chose.  I think for the price point, it's an easy skip. *The shadows, however, are gorgeous!*



*LOL! I'm running into you everywhere! I know you are just poking me to get some CdP shadows...I am in love with the look of Golden Age (316), Golden Lace (313, the purple/rose gold combo) & Modern Era (315, the green combo). BUT you know where I just blew my cash for August...lol!*


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I'm running into you everywhere! I know you are just poking me to get some CdP shadows...I am in love with the look of Golden Age (316), Golden Lace (313, the purple/rose gold combo) & Modern Era (315, the green combo). BUT you know where I just blew my cash for August...lol!*



Ha, yes indeed!  I say wait for a coupon code from Saks or somewhere when you're ready to try the shadows.  You have to buy the shadow and the case separately, so they are pricey.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> The blush doesn't wow me.  Nothing wrong with it.  Same consistency as the shadows.  Perhaps I'm just not in love with the color I chose.  I think for the price point, it's an easy skip.
> 
> The shadows, however, are gorgeous!



Oh, that's a bit disappointing
Good news on the shadows, though!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 12, 2016)

I was wondering about the eyeshadow pans.  Are they magnetic?


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 12, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was wondering about the eyeshadow pans.  Are they magnetic?



I don't think so. I only have one and it clicks in securely but I don't think it was magnetic


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I don't think so. I only have one and it clicks in securely but I don't think it was magnetic



Correct. Definitely not magnetic.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Correct. Definitely not magnetic.





Did you get your green palette yet, Boschicka?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 13, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Did you get your green palette yet, Boschicka?



Yes. Just as pretty as the photos we've seen. I'm extra happy with it b/c it replaces for me the green Burberry shadows I loved but that hurt my eyes.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes. Just as pretty as the photos we've seen. I'm extra happy with it b/c it replaces for me the green Burberry shadows I loved but that hurt my eyes.



Oh? Hurt your eyes, wow


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 24, 2016)

Now this is what  Holiday collection should look like , Chanel take note please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cle de Peau Les Annees Folles Collection for Holiday 2016


----------



## boschicka (Sep 25, 2016)

TraceyMc said:


> Now this is what  Holiday collection should look like , Chanel take note please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful packaging but sadly the shadows aren't calling to me.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Beautiful packaging buy sadly the shadows aren't calling to me.



I'm seeing it up. Looks a bit powdery


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha, yes indeed!  I say wait for a coupon code from Saks or somewhere when you're ready to try the shadows.  You have to buy the shadow and the case separately, so they are pricey.


* Hey lady would you and/or [MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION] (Love that name!) poke me the next time you see a sale code. I have been getting zippo even though I purchased my wedding dress and a few other things last year...and that added up to something...yet I got/get nothing...sale emails yes, but never any codes that can be used on beauty. Please Saks! Take my money! But throw me a bone now & again... Come on!*


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> * Hey lady would you and/or [MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION] (Love that name!) poke me the next time you see a sale code. I have been getting zippo even though I purchased my wedding dress and a few other things last year...and that added up to something...yet I got/get nothing...sale emails yes, but never any codes that can be used on beauty. Please Saks! Take my money! But throw me a bone now & again... Come on!*



Will do.
Can't remember...Are you signed up for emails?
They had 20% one day last week but I only saw it in the evening, then I fell asleep on myself, then my online banking was down, then midnight came and my code turned into a pumpkin lol


----------



## boschicka (Sep 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Will do.
> Can't remember...Are you signed up for emails?
> They had 20% one day last week but I only saw it in the evening, then I fell asleep on myself, then my online banking was down, then midnight came and my code turned into a pumpkin lol



Ha, same here.  I always miss the first email with the codes and only see the reminder emails telling me I have 30 seconds to use the codes.  It's frustrating that their codes are usually only good for a day or two.
Also, I often get extra codes, so I'd be happy to share with you, [MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION].


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Will do.
> Can't remember...Are you signed up for emails?
> They had 20% one day last week but I only saw it in the evening, then I fell asleep on myself, then my online banking was down, then midnight came and my code turned into a pumpkin lol



Lol... "Fell asleep on myself"... That cracked me up, thank you.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ha, same here.  I always miss the first email with the codes and only see the reminder emails telling me I have 30 seconds to use the codes.  It's frustrating that their codes are usually only good for a day or two.
> Also, I often get extra codes, so I'd be happy to share with you, [MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION].



Yes, I've skipped 2-3 times because of the timing




JerseyGirl said:


> Lol... "Fell asleep on myself"... That cracked me up, thank you.




Lol the job has me doing that a lot


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 26, 2016)

* @boschicka  & @awickedshape    (Yeah! I have decided these are 2 of my favorite specktra names!  )   

****Thank you so much ladies! 
Okay so I know this is the CdP Beaute thread but...I just wanted an excuse to put these all together to compare! **

This? This? This? or This? Or all of them!?! LOL 
TF Honeymoon, CdP Golden Age, Gucci Pink Flamingo, Kevin A. Blood Roses





Oh heck! I love this too! CdP Modern Era
*


*I am jonsing for these higher end edited palettes...even though I DO NOT need one of them...Help...make me stop!!!
*


----------



## boschicka (Sep 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> * @boschicka  & @awickedshape    (Yeah! I have decided these are 2 of my favorite specktra names!  )
> 
> ****Thank you so much ladies!
> Okay so I know this is the CdP Beaute thread but...I just wanted an excuse to put these all together to compare! **
> ...



I would love to help you stop, but I own all of these palettes except the Kevyn Aucoin and that's on my list!  Ok, here's my attempt.  You must have similar colors in your collection.  Didn't you return the ABH Modern Renaissance palette?  If you wouldn't wear that, then why would you wear the Bloodroses palette or the Flamingo?  Would the green look good on your skin tone?
I would say choose between TF Honeymoon or Cle De Peau Golden Age.  Do you want a more red/brown or orange/brown look?
(omg, that was painful)


----------



## Monsy (Sep 26, 2016)

has anyone gotten new almond luminizer?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> * @boschicka  & @awickedshape    (Yeah! I have decided these are 2 of my favorite specktra names!  )
> 
> ****Thank you so much ladies!
> Okay so I know this is the CdP Beaute thread but...I just wanted an excuse to put these all together to compare! **
> ...





boschicka said:


> I would love to help you stop, but I own all of these palettes except the Kevyn Aucoin and that's on my list!  Ok, here's my attempt.  You must have similar colors in your collection.  Didn't you return the ABH Modern Renaissance palette?  If you wouldn't wear that, then why would you wear the Bloodroses palette or the Flamingo?  Would the green look good on your skin tone?
> I would say choose between TF Honeymoon or Cle De Peau Golden Age.  Do you want a more red/brown or orange/brown look?
> (omg, that was painful)



I was waiting for your answer lol


----------



## Monsy (Sep 26, 2016)

please please message me if there is saks code for beauty. i never receive anything either. i want to get some jo malone


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 26, 2016)

I was going to say the same.  All these are on my list except the Gucci so no help from me.  I think I want the holiday Cle de Peau palettes too.  I just noticed Cle de Peau is on ebates.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 27, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was going to say the same.  *All these are on my list except the Gucci so no help from me.*  I think I want the holiday Cle de Peau palettes too.  I just noticed Cle de Peau is on ebates.


*
LOL! It's all good ladies! 
 @boschicka ~ Good questions! The reason I returned the ABH is because I already had many duped colors...AND only purchased it for the red toned **colors...which I would wear (just not in summer  ). But could not justify the waste of the other 9 colors. So the KA is a perfectly edited compact. The Gucci I was lusting after immediately when I saw on Beauty Professor...Need either? No! Lust for? Yes! 
**
The green CdP palette is right up my alley! BUT I did go back and look at my custom palettes and I have a few greens there! So I should just start pulling those out and using them! 

**The TF is just lovely! Perfect for fall...so I think that one is #1 on my list if I am going to splurge. See mama!~ Your questions helped talk me off the ledge for the moment. *


----------



## boschicka (Sep 27, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> LOL! It's all good ladies!
> @boschicka ~ Good questions! The reason I returned the ABH is because I already had many duped colors...AND only purchased it for the red toned **colors...which I would wear (just not in summer  ). But could not justify the waste of the other 9 colors. So the KA is a perfectly edited compact. The Gucci I was lusting after immediately when I say on Beauty Professor...Need either? No! Lust for? Yes!
> **
> ...



Phew!  We have a tendency here to spend each other's money a little too well, and I really want to respect your low buy.  I think it's a great way to be in the makeup game.  You know, for other people.  Not for me of course!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 27, 2016)

Monsy said:


> please please message me if there is saks code for beauty. i never receive anything either. i want to get some jo malone




Will do.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 27, 2016)

thanks so much
i did sign up for their emails with two different email accounts and they send nothing ever


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Phew!  We have a tendency here to spend each other's money a little too well, and *I really want to respect your low buy*.  I think it's a great way to be in the makeup game.  You know, for other people.  Not for me of course!




*If only I could just respect my low buy....Bwahahahaha! Seriously! I'm going to have to go confess over in that thread, after I said "No more!," that I bought the KVD MetalMatte palette! Sigh...*


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2016)

Jeez, you're killing me right now. 





fur4elise said:


> * @boschicka  & @awickedshape    (Yeah! I have decided these are 2 of my favorite specktra names!  )
> 
> ****Thank you so much ladies!
> Okay so I know this is the CdP Beaute thread but...I just wanted an excuse to put these all together to compare! **
> ...


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 28, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Jeez, you're killing me right now.



*LOL! Sorry mama! I'm just giving you grief all over!  They are all so pretty!

I actually talked/spent myself down on any high end for the moment. 

The Selena X MAC, the one day 20% off at UD (I finally ordered a full size bottle of my foundation) and the KVD MetalMatte palette wiped me out fiscally for the next few weeks.
So maybe for the holidays I will splurge on just the TF Honeymoon. I think that one is calling my name the hardest. *


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2016)

Cle de Peau Les Annees Folles #7 Review Summary

Temptalia has swatches in her gallery


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2016)

[MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION] did you get the email about Saks' FnF sale?
Also, Bloomingdale's has $15 off $150 on beauty


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 5, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> @fur4elise did you get the email about Saks' FnF sale?
> Also, Bloomingdale's has $15 off $150 on beauty



*Hey lady! Thank you for the heads up! I did get the email from Saks...finally! And I saw the Bloomie's sale too.
I am seriously contemplating getting the TF Honeymoon quad from Sak's. It's sitting in my cart. lol! Bloomie's does not have it. 

eta: Code does not work on CL or TF products...Grrrrrr*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2016)

Instagram
Swatches


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2016)

Haven't swatched no.12, still oohing and ahhing over the packaging


----------



## boschicka (Oct 12, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 56916
> 
> 
> Haven't swatched no.12, still oohing and ahhing over the packaging




  Such a pretty color.  Agreed, Cle De Peau has some nice packaging.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Such a pretty color.  Agreed, Cle De Peau has some nice packaging.



The weight of it is so nice. Feels really luxe.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2016)

The formula is excellent :/


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2016)

Cle de Peau Les Annees Folles Holiday Eye Color Palette Review, Photos, Swatches


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2016)

Did anyone get the Radiant Liquid Rouge in No. 11 ?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 11, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Cle de Peau Les Annees Folles Holiday Eye Color Palette Review, Photos, Swatches



Wow, pretty low rating


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2016)

I returned the holiday eye palette, and I rarely return anything. Never have returned anything from this brand. For the price this palette was horrible IMO.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 12, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Wow, pretty low rating





Haven said:


> I returned the holiday eye palette, and I rarely return anything. Never have returned anything from this brand. For the price this palette was horrible IMO.



Wow. That's too bad; it's an attractive palette.
Somehow it looked a little powdery to me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 19, 2016)

I didn't like it as much when I swatched it in store.  I decided I rather get the fall palettes.  Yet I still haven't done so.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 19, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't like it as much when I swatched it in store.  I decided I rather get the fall palettes.  Yet I still haven't done so.



It's too bad. It looks so stylish


----------



## boschicka (Nov 19, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I didn't like it as much when I swatched it in store.  I decided I rather get the fall palettes.  Yet I still haven't done so.



The fall palettes are gorgeous!


----------



## Haven (Nov 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> It's too bad. It looks so stylish



The packaging is really nice, but for the high price the product needs to be amazing. The fall palettes are much better.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 20, 2016)

Haven said:


> The packaging is really nice, but for *the high price the product needs to be amazing*. The fall palettes are much better.



Definitely!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 25, 2016)

So I had to get No.11 too


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 25, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> So I had to get No.11 too
> 
> View attachment 57579



Very nice! Looks very pigmented.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 26, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Very nice! Looks very pigmented.



Thanks!
It is, and I really like the formula


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 5, 2016)

A lovely SA at Neiman's gave me an incredibly generous sample of the new-ish Radiant Cream foundation.  I'm wearing it today and it is so wonderful.  I've been sick with a cold/sinuses the past week, and it's really showing through my skin.  I have a weird rash going on one cheek, super dry and tight on my chin, flaky on the other cheek, etc.  I put the radiant cream foundation on and felt really pretty lol.  Such a nice feeling when I've been dealing with sick/dull/stressed skin for a while now. Just thought I'd throw this out here in case anyone was wondering about it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 5, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> A lovely SA at Neiman's gave me an incredibly generous sample of the new-ish Radiant Cream foundation.  I'm wearing it today and it is so wonderful.  I've been sick with a cold/sinuses the past week, and it's really showing through my skin.  I have a weird rash going on one cheek, super dry and tight on my chin, flaky on the other cheek, etc.  I put the radiant cream foundation on and felt really pretty lol.  Such a nice feeling when I've been dealing with sick/dull/stressed skin for a while now. Just thought I'd throw this out here in case anyone was wondering about it.



So happy the foundation makes you feel a little better. Exactly what make-up should do! I've heard great things about their foundation but I've yet to take the plunge. Have to finish off a few that I have before I'll let myself buy another one.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 7, 2016)

Alysse011 said:


> A lovely SA at Neiman's gave me an incredibly generous sample of the new-ish Radiant Cream foundation.  I'm wearing it today and it is so wonderful.  I've been sick with a cold/sinuses the past week, and it's really showing through my skin.  I have a weird rash going on one cheek, super dry and tight on my chin, flaky on the other cheek, etc.  I put the radiant cream foundation on and felt really pretty lol.  Such a nice feeling when I've been dealing with sick/dull/stressed skin for a while now. Just thought I'd throw this out here in case anyone was wondering about it.



i would love to try it but i cant figure out their shade range


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 7, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i would love to try it but i cant figure out their shade range



their shade range is tricky. I'm lucky to have the counter near me. Also, this particular foundation seems to run lighter than corresponding shades in different formulas, so if you know your shade in a different formula it may be a couple off in this one. I am O20 in the Radiant fluid, and the SA gave me O20 in the Radiant Cream too. It's a bit lighter than the fluid. I'm 4.5 or 5 in GA Luminous Silk.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2017)

Saw the Persimmon cream blush on Nordies  $60, wow


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2017)

anyone excited about the stick foundation?


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 21, 2017)

Monsy said:


> anyone excited about the stick foundation?



I didn't know about this, but after a quick Google search I am definitely excited.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2017)

I noticed it on nordies


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 22, 2017)

Beauty Professor: The Cle de Peau Beaute Spring/Summer 2017 Collection + A Beauty Event Breakdown and Holiday Weekend Shopping Guide


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 7, 2017)

I went by the CdP counter yesterday to repurchase Radiant Fluid foundation. While I was there I played around a little with the new stick foundation. It has a LOT of moisture in it. I had read reviews that say it comes in a vacuum sealed packet to keep the moisture in, but I wasn't expecting it to be that...full of moisture? I don't even know the word. Not emollient. Almost wet or water infused or something. Definitely different from any sticks I have tried before. 

I didn't try it on my face, but I did swatch all over my arm and hand. It swatched fine, very light coverage, which I expected again from reading reviews. But when I would go to blend it with my fingers, it completely just lifted away. I mean completely came up off my arm and onto my fingers with a patch left behind on my arm. I haven't ever had that happen before. It could perform differently on the face I suppose. But based on just messing around with it yesterday, I would suggest sticking with Radiant Cream or Fluid if you're interested in a CdP foundation.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 13, 2017)

*Cle de Peau Beaute Chinoiserie Chic Makeup Collection Fall Winter 2017

Cle de Peau The Power of Rouge
*





*Bamboo
Silk Scroll
Hummingbird
Lotus Flower
Camellia
Passion Flower
Dragon Red
Red Lantern
Silk Thread
Chinoiserie
China Doll
Pillow Book


*​(perfettome)


----------



## Monsy (Jul 26, 2017)

Sneak Peek: Cle de Peau Lipsticks Swatches

bamboo and silk scroll are stunning


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 26, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Sneak Peek: Cle de Peau Lipsticks Swatches
> 
> bamboo and silk scroll are stunning



I would wear every single one! Ugh, whyyyyy CdP?! Why are you so pretty and so expensive?


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 26, 2017)

Well, The Foundation is here. It's on the CdP website, Nordies, Saks, etc

edited to add a link.

the foundation - Cle de Peau

Also, it appears The Concealer now has SPF in it.


----------



## Haven (Jul 26, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Sneak Peek: Cle de Peau Lipsticks Swatches
> 
> bamboo and silk scroll are stunning



The lipsticks are up on Nordstrom's site. Trying to resist ordering


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 27, 2017)

The price helped me to resist lol 





Haven said:


> The lipsticks are up on Nordstrom's site. Trying to resist ordering


----------



## Monsy (Jul 27, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> the price helped me to resist lol



exactly


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 27, 2017)

I love the look of all the lipsticks. I have the majority on a wish list right now,  but, like [MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION] I am deterred by the price. I have some intense jealousy going on right now over bloggers/instagrammers who were sent ALL of them + the new foundation + concealer etc etc


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 27, 2017)

Monsy said:


> exactly





Alysse011 said:


> I love the look of all the lipsticks. I have the majority on a wish list right now,  but, like @awickedshape I am deterred by the price. I have some intense jealousy going on right now over bloggers/instagrammers who were sent ALL of them + the new foundation + concealer etc etc


I liked one or two of them. It's too much to consider at this point. I think I've only crossed Tom Ford prices for Louboutin, and since my last full-size TF lipstick was $50 or under and my last Louboutin purchase was ages ago, I'm not certain I'm willing to go that high again.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 27, 2017)

I think in terms of my preferences for lipsticks and after purchasing Tom Ford and Louboutin lipsticks, I'm more willing to pay the price for these.  But the swatches did surprise me a little, so now I'm not sure which colors.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2017)

I just knew that I shouldn't look here  I love every single shade!  I wish I knew if Bamboo would actually look like that on my lips.

Nordies doesn't have Water Lily listed! I love that shade. Red Lantern is a must it's so gorgeous!!! It looks like they make the lips so plump, full & sumptuous looking on her lips. Why the insane price tag


----------



## Haven (Jul 28, 2017)

Do we know which shades are limited edition (if any)? T said two LE shades.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2017)

Haven said:


> Do we know which shades are limited edition (if any)? T said two LE shades.



Water lily is one of them.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2017)

Haven said:


> Do we know which shades are limited edition (if any)? T said two LE shades.



And Red Carpet


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 28, 2017)

Do you think Nordies already sold out of Water Lily or they didn't get it?


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Do you think Nordies already sold out of Water Lily or they didn't get it?



I never saw it listed at Nordies.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Do you think Nordies already sold out of Water Lily or they didn't get it?


I didn't see it listed either. I didn't see either of the LE shades.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2017)

Anybody buy any of these lipsticks yet? lol I need to see more swatches of Bamboo.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2017)

Haven................did you cave??? LOL


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody buy any of these lipsticks yet? lol I need to see more swatches of Bamboo.



Gotta get you on the 'gram, EO!
Posting has been slow for me these past few months


Instagram


----------



## Haven (Jul 30, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Haven................did you cave??? LOL



Well I am on a trip and stopped by an NM yesterday....

(We were waiting to be seated at a restaurant which was taking a hell of a long time. We were a party of ten though. DH said "go walk through the mall and I'll wait.")

They had all of the lipsticks including water lily and red carpet. In honor of national lipstick day (my excuse) I purchased water lily and bamboo after swatching them. All of the shades swatched beautifully.

ETA: She also gave me samples of the new foundation.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2017)

Haven said:


> Well I am on a trip and stopped by an NM yesterday....
> 
> (We were waiting to be seated at a restaurant which was taking a hell of a long time. We were a party of ten though. DH said "go walk through the mall and I'll wait.")
> 
> They had all of the lipsticks including water lily and red carpet. In honor of national lipstick day (my excuse) I purchased water lily and bamboo after swatching them. All of the shades swatched beautifully.



Lucky you!!!!!  Yes, of course in honor of national lipstick day LOL!  Hope you're having fun. I need to know about Bamboo...if its a pink nude?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Gotta get you on the 'gram, EO!
> Posting has been slow for me these past few months
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks AWS!  Are you going to get any? lol


----------



## boschicka (Jul 30, 2017)

I think I need Lotus Flower and China Doll.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes! Those two are beautiful.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 30, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks AWS!  Are you going to get any? lol



Nah, I'm not interested in these


----------



## Haven (Jul 31, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Lucky you!!!!!  Yes, of course in honor of national lipstick day LOL!  Hope you're having fun. I need to know about Bamboo...if its a pink nude?


Quick and dirty swatch comparison pic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



From L to R: Bamboo, TF blush nude, and CL just nothing.

ETA: heavy swatch of bamboo


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2017)

Haven said:


> Quick and dirty swatch comparison pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Thank you SO much my dear friend!!!! It's really pretty. What do you think of the formula?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 2, 2017)

I have a 20% off coupon at Saks if anyone wants to use it for one of these. (Also have a 10% off coupon if two people want coupons)  Coupon is only good until the end of the day today.

I think they have the two limited edition colors listed.  Then they have a third listing, but it only has one color and I'm not sure which one it is!


----------



## franlynne (Aug 11, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Anybody buy any of these lipsticks yet? lol I need to see more swatches of Bamboo.


I bought Bamboo about two weeks ago and it is gorgeous. I would call it a mauve nude rather than a pink nude. Water Lily and China Doll (perfect for fall) are next up for me.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 11, 2017)

franlynne said:


> I bought Bamboo about two weeks ago and it is gorgeous. I would call it a mauve nude rather than a pink nude. Water Lily and China Doll (perfect for fall) are next up for me.


Thanks! I think China Doll is really pretty too.


----------



## Haven (Aug 11, 2017)

I tried several samples of the new foundation. Though it is nice, I can't handle the price- even with the supposed skin care benefits.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 13, 2017)

Beauty Professor


----------



## boschicka (Aug 15, 2017)

Just got the lip treatment with 20% off at Spring. First impression is that it's nice, but only got it today.
Anyone else have it and like it?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 1, 2017)

Oh, boy...




Instagram


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 2, 2017)

I couldn't handle it anymore - I ordered the lipstick in Bamboo tonight! Possibly ordered a couple (few) other things too


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 2, 2017)

Haven said:


> I tried several samples of the new foundation. Though it is nice, I can't handle the price- even with the supposed skin care benefits.



i can't stomach the price of this one either. Especially when the Radiant Fluid and Radiant Cream are so nice for over $100 less.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 2, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I couldn't handle it anymore - I ordered the lipstick in Bamboo tonight! Possibly ordered a couple (few) other things too



Please let me know what you think if it!!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 11, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Please let me know what you think if it!!!



Sorry for the delay! Life has been getting in the way of my Specktra visits haha. But I received Bamboo and adore it! It is a gorgeous color. When I first opened the tube, I was a little disheartened because it looked too dark for my tastes. But it goes on lighter. Not too brown. It actually is more mauve and slightly cool. Not on the level of Bite Cava or anything, but it isn't warm toned. Just a very flattering and comfortable shade! I can post a swatch if you're interested as well!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 18, 2017)

@elegant-one Here is a shot of Bamboo on me (quality is better when you click and open it)


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2017)

looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 18, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> @elegant-one Here is a shot of Bamboo on me (quality is better when you click and open it)
> 
> View attachment 61419



OH MY...that is SUPER pretty on you!!! Thank you dear!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 18, 2017)

Monsy said:


> looks perfect on you!!!



Do you know anything about the new Dior Origami blush or highlighter?


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 19, 2017)

[MENTION=35539]Monsy[/MENTION] & [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] Thank you both!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 19, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Do you know anything about the new Dior Origami blush or highlighter?



nope. i saw you posted about it


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 61640



I have been eyeing this.  I can't remember which site I saw it on but I couldn't tell if they were full size or minis.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 15, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Oh, boy...
> 
> View attachment 61246
> 
> ...



I don't know what was wrong with my brain, but I was thinking the eye crayons would be sold individually and not a set.  Obviously that makes no sense for the holiday collection, but now I'm disappointed b/c I wanted that pretty packaging but not all of them...for $95.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 15, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I don't know what was wrong with my brain, but I was thinking the eye crayons would be sold individually and not a set.  Obviously that makes no sense for the holiday collection, but now I'm disappointed b/c I wanted that pretty packaging but not all of them...for $95.



I didn't even think about it. That's a lot


----------



## Haven (Oct 15, 2017)

Last year’s eyeshadow palette was garbage, so I am weary of this one. Unless of course it is a repackaged permanent product.


----------



## Erena (Nov 6, 2017)

I got this today in the color Bamboo.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 7, 2017)

that's beautiful


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 13, 2017)

I went to the CdP counter the other day to get a new concealer, and I ended up going home with a sample of their new "The Foundation". It is so beautiful! They gave me two generous samples, and I have been wearing it the past couple of days. It performs well with or without primer and really seems to mesh well with my skincare. For the price, it definitely should. 

I really love this brand. I wish everything wasn't so pricey.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I went to the CdP counter the other day to get a new concealer, and I ended up going home with a sample of their new "The Foundation". It is so beautiful! They gave me two generous samples, and I have been wearing it the past couple of days. It performs well with or without primer and really seems to mesh well with my skincare. For the price, it definitely should.
> 
> I really love this brand. I wish everything wasn't so pricey.



Is that the luscious- looking one That comes in the jar? Uh-oh


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 13, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Is that the luscious- looking one That comes in the jar? Uh-oh


It is! The jar lid is downright hypnotizing.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 13, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> It is! The jar lid is downright hypnotizing.



That price tag...


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 13, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> That price tag...


Oh the price is 100% outrageous


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2018)

Spring 2018 swatches  

Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Jan 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Spring 2018 swatches
> 
> Instagram



Just a gloss for me. You?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Just a gloss for me. You?



Not a thing, thankfully


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 20, 2018)

Video Instagram


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 20, 2018)

Some of those glosses look nice! I don’t have any from Cle De Peau, do they have a heavy scent or taste?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 20, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Some of those glosses look nice! I don’t have any from Cle De Peau, do they have a heavy scent or taste?



I'm not sure about this new line; I only have two in the Radiant Liquid Rouge formula and they are lovely; non-sticky with little scent or taste that I can recall


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2018)

Charm is so pretty


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 20, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Charm is so pretty



I was eyeing that one too


----------



## Monsy (Jan 21, 2018)

I ordered it from NM, I hope I like it.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 25, 2018)

Just to report back - so love in charm!!! texture is perfection


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 25, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Just to report back - so love in charm!!! texture is perfection



I blame you for the Chanel stylo already, now this, too.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2018)

Cle de Peau Beaute Radiant Lip Gloss Review | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> I blame you for the Chanel stylo already, now this, too.




I will get warm crystal too


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 2, 2018)

*This palette looks so pretty...
*


(image from NM)


----------



## boschicka (Feb 4, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *This palette looks so pretty...
> *
> View attachment 63097
> 
> (image from NM)



Very pretty.  Their blushes don't last on my skin, but their shadows are nice.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 9, 2018)

Well, I finally got Bamboo and Lotus Flower lipsticks.
Bamboo makes me look like a corpse, and Lotus Flower turns neon pink on me. And LF is glitter city.
I asked my husband why everything turns neon on my lips. He calmly replied, "You're a weird bird."


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Well, I finally got Bamboo and Lotus Flower lipsticks.
> Bamboo makes me look like a corpse, and Lotus Flower turns neon pink on me. And LF is glitter city.
> I asked my husband why everything turns neon on my lips. He calmly replied, "You're a weird bird."



... He _didn't_ 

That's too bad though; they're not cheap


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> ... He _didn't_
> That's too bad though; they're not cheap





boschicka said:


> Well, I finally got Bamboo and Lotus Flower lipsticks.
> Bamboo makes me look like a corpse, and Lotus Flower turns neon pink on me. And LF is glitter city.
> I asked my husband why everything turns neon on my lips. He calmly replied, "You're a weird bird."



*lol. I remember when calling a "chick" a "bird" was telling a "chick" she was sexy...decidedly a British turn of phrase. *


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 10, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Well, I finally got Bamboo and Lotus Flower lipsticks.
> Bamboo makes me look like a corpse, and Lotus Flower turns neon pink on me. And LF is glitter city.
> I asked my husband why everything turns neon on my lips. He calmly replied, "You're a weird bird."


Lol he had that response ready. 

Im sorry those didn’t work out for you. I only own Bamboo, but I really like it. Strange how makeup can pull so differently on different people.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes, my husband is a sh*t.  

I am ok to keep Bamboo and either wear it with a liner or use it to tone down other lipsticks.  I would have worked with Lotus Flower, but I can't stand the glitter.  I didn't expect glitter like this in a lipstick of this....caliber.  I'll have to check to see if Project Beauty Share accepts used lipsticks.  To make it fully sanitary, I suppose they could just cut the end off with a razor, no?


----------



## awickedshape (May 29, 2018)

BEAUTYNEWS, бьютиновости  on Instagram: “И еще одна новинка от Cle de Peau Beauty - питательный бальзам для губ в красивом и нежном дизайне.  Выйдет в международную продажу 21…”


----------



## elegant-one (May 29, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Well, I finally got Bamboo and Lotus Flower lipsticks.
> Bamboo makes me look like a corpse, and Lotus Flower turns neon pink on me. And LF is glitter city.
> I asked my husband why everything turns neon on my lips. He calmly replied, "You're a weird bird."


----------



## elegant-one (May 29, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Just to report back - so love in charm!!! texture is perfection



Is it really sheer like Sabrina says they are?


----------



## Monsy (May 29, 2018)

I think it really depends what do you consider sheer. If you are someone who is used to opaque full coverage then probably you will feel these are very sheer. to me they are perfect. i like hint of color with some shimmer in it. i will try to post some swatches


----------



## elegant-one (May 30, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I think it really depends what do you consider sheer. If you are someone who is used to opaque full coverage then probably you will feel these are very sheer. to me they are perfect. i like hint of color with some shimmer in it. i will try to post some swatches


  I don't mind sheer at all. It sounds lovely. Thanks


----------



## boschicka (Jun 20, 2018)

@makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Новые кашемировые губные помады Cle de Peau Rouge 2018 они выйдут в международную продажу 21 июля 2018 г. и обновленный питательный бальзам…”


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 7, 2019)

Has anyone tried the new Refined Lip Luminizers? I really liked the previous version. I want to go check a couple shades out in person soon.


----------



## Erena (May 1, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> Has anyone tried the new Refined Lip Luminizers? I really liked the previous version. I want to go check a couple shades out in person soon.



I did and I bought one, the shade 002 Lavender. I did a swatch on my hand, I am surprised that they are very sheer!


----------

